# Di-noc CF work



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So I just filled in a 180 valance in preperation for my 3" dump project and covered it with the DI-noc CF vinyl instead of painting it. Im happy with the way it turned out. Here are a few pics. This stuff is pretty cool to work with. I highly recommend using a hair dryer to shape it. 
















































































I had some extra so i decided to cover the ring on the gas cap.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbup: i like it


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> :thumbup: i like it


x2. I think it looks pretty freaking sweet! Love the CF look :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pics from the rear of the car?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks. No pics from the rear yet. i cant put the rear valance on untill i get my exhaust removed.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

That gas lid looks great


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea im digging the gas cap


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Looking good! I usually dislike gas cap mods too :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BBJACK27 (Mar 20, 2008)

That back is gonna look sooooo sweet


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

haha Damn! I was doing the same thing! It's gonna look awesome.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Came out nice. Looking forward to seeing pics of it installed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that turned out great


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Its looking like tomorrow is gonna be the day to get it all put together.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks everyone. Its looking like tomorrow is gonna be the day to get it all put together.


This guy is looking forward to it!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Are you also doing the center of the fuel cap?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> This guy is looking forward to it!!


Yeah man, me too. the only lift my car can get on without bottoming out is occupied by a toyota tundra with a blown tranny. I would have had it on already if they wouldnt have sent my boys the wrong valve body:banghead:



idwurks said:


> Are you also doing the center of the fuel cap?


Funny you ask, I started this poll on AF because i was debating wether to do it or not..
http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2362
I think im leaning towards a black or gunmetal anodized fuel door.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Well for congruency, I say do the whole thing DiNoc or do none of it


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

woah I've seen that film like 100 times and always thought it was the fake carbon fiber sticker that you see on ebay dash kits and stuff. WAY not the case. Your gas cap looks amazing. But I can tell that you're not a noob working with stuff like this though, how hard would it be for an inexperienced person? How hard is it to stretch/form? Can you just heat it up to do contours? Or does it maybe shrink to take out the gaps like tint does?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Its a much more forgiving material than say a sheet of tint film. All you really need is a hairdryer to heat it up a little. The heat gun i was using was a little too much heat. If you take your time, and buy a little extra incase you need to make a couple attempts you should be fine.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Pm'ed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Replied.
I've got a few other ideas for a couple parts. Plan on doing that this weekend. Or friday. Looks like the exhaust is going on tomorrow. So the valance should be getting put on tomorrow as well. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Im very interested in playing with this stuff! where can I get my hands on it?? Couldnt find it on 3M's website even though it advertises they have it???


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Di-Noc/


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not trying to say anything bad about what you're doing... I want to get that in the clear right off... but what about balance? I really and I mean REALLY love the carbon fiber look, and I would love a carbon fiber spoiler and exhaust valence but there would be nothing CF up front to balance things out you know? I'm sure that there are tons of people that wouldn't care aout this, but if you can think of something else to make look CF that would balance things a bit more I'd love to hear them. Maybe wrap the whole car, that'd work ha ha.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I was almost thinking this ^ but not really.

But, if you needed CF bit up front, what about buying a mesh grill and wrapping the frame in it and then reattach the mesh?

DON'T STEAL MY IDEA!!


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

I totally thought about that too lol! But my problem is that I don't like the mesh grills... sounds dumb I know. I maybe like the mesh ones that have the Audi emblem still, but I'm not convinced that it would be enough anyhow since the mesh ones that I'm talking about don't really have much lip that you could see straight on. But that was about the only thing I could think of. Well, that's not 100% true, I thought about maybe a lip air splitter thing too as long as it was conservative enough. But until I lower it I think it would look real dumb with a spliiter anyhow. Like putting a splitter on a hummer ha ha. Maybe I'm just looking for excuses why i can't have carbon fiber


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm thinking about the CMod mesh euro grill on ebay.

I mean, seriously, its just a grill. How bad could it really be?


----------



## warpedhalo (Sep 23, 2010)

well... I just ordered an ebay spoiler and aparently that's complicated enough to **** up cause one of the flaws in it turned out to be 2 pieces separating. Plus it didn't fit over the spoiler which is the final straw. It was the extention type, seems like it should be a pretty simple piece to make. Just found this all out like 30 min ago and now I'm happy cause it saves me hours of sanding that I was planning on. So, I wouldn't be completely shocked if that grill is junk. BUT what everyone that bashes ebay doesn't menition is that if it's crap you get your money back. So order it, if it's too much work to make it nice or it's just unacceptable send it back! Even if they don't accept returns, paypal buyer protection... you'll get your money back. Have no fear! I love ebay. So go for it. I would, and I just got a crap spoiler. I guess it's all about are you willing to wait for it to get to you (most likely from hong kong right?) and then wait for it to be returned if its crap? That may be a 2 month cycle. The benifit is you save money, sometimes a lot of it, at the expense of waiting... I've got other stuff to do, I can wait 4 weeks for a spoiler to be credited back and I'll get a good one instead!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I bid $1.00 on a set of ebay VW center caps and started covering them in what i have left of the Material.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Its a much more forgiving material than say a sheet of tint film. All you really need is a hairdryer to heat it up a little. The heat gun i was using was a little too much heat. If you take your time, and buy a little extra incase you need to make a couple attempts you should be fine.


Agree completely, I did my rear valance also with it and I think it looks great, especially since the material only cost me $40 total! It looks very realistic because the material actually has a texture to it. I used a hair dryer too, just take your time, do the big main areas first then form into the contours, it's very forgiving. I've had mine on about a year, no peeling or problems due to extreames from heat or cold. The glue on the material is amazing, does not come off even with pressure washers.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Can you post better pictures (from further away) of the rear? I have a white TT and was considering this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I bid $1.00 on a set of ebay VW center caps and started covering them in what i have left of the Material.


You'll be happy with the look when done. My buddy wrapped my OZ caps after I had the wheel centers PC'd black. Nice little touch of carbon bling.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

20v master said:


> Can you post better pictures (from further away) of the rear? I have a white TT and was considering this. Thanks in advance.


Here you go. In my opinion it's a nice change that adds a needed bit of contrast to the rear of a white TT. Makes it look a bit more aggresive then when just all white IMO.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Thank you sir. I did just order a honeycomb single tip valence but thinking of wrapping my black dual outlet valence as well. And sorry about your silly Canadian bumpers.


----------



## Alan_G_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

20v master said:


> Thank you sir. I did just order a honeycomb single tip valence but thinking of wrapping my black dual outlet valence as well. And sorry about your silly Canadian bumpers.


Yes the Canadian bumpers suck for sure, I'd much prefer the US versions but honestly can't be bothered hunting them down and switching. You get used to them........


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Please tell me you removed the aluminum ring from the airbag to install that. And please tell me how you did it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Please tell me you removed the aluminum ring from the airbag to install that. And please tell me how you did it.


No I didn't remove the ring. I've thought about pulling it for a long time. I've always hated the billet trim on the MKI. Look at my a/c vents. I originally wanted to paint the ring to match my shift ring. I decided to see if I could wrap the trim ring without removing it. Turns out I could... So I did:thumbup: Took about 25-30min.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome for you, oh well for me. lol Mine has several scratches as the previous owner's wife must have had a ring on every finger and bracelets on each wrist as all the aluminum in mine has scratches. GRRRRR.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> Awesome for you, oh well for me. lol Mine has several scratches as the previous owner's wife must have had a ring on every finger and bracelets on each wrist as all the aluminum in mine has scratches. GRRRRR.


It not too hard. You should give it a shot. I'd give you a piece, but that was my last large piece. Mine had a pretty good sized scratch also.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

For balance..

























I promise not to overdue it.


----------

